# Handicapped Parking Permit



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

Question regarding Handicapped Parking Permits.
I am handicapped, and posses a U.S. Sate issued handicapped parking permit, issued by the U.S. Department of Motor Vehicles. The permit hangs from my vehicles rear view mirror, and is removable to exchange between our vehicles. You've probably all seen them before.
As a home owner in Portugal, if I bring this permit with me while vacationing at our home in Serpins, will it be recognized and accepted, or will I have to apply for a permit in Portugal?
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Check with your Embassy, *EU issued* Blue disabled parking badges can be used providing the following is displayed with them. 
As your not a Resident then you can't apply to your Camra for a Portuguese one.
Just a note if a Disabled Parking space has a car registration number displayed it is only for that vehicle.

Cartão de estacionamento para pessoas com deficiência. 
Este cartão autoriza o portador a 
beneficiar das facilidades de 
estacionamento no Estado 
membro no qual o titular se encontre. 
Quando em utilização, 
o cartão deve ser colocado no interior 
do veí****, no seu vidro 
dianteiro, por forma a que fique visível. 
MODELO DAS COMUNIDADES
EUROPEIAS


----------



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you canoeman, that's good advice.
I'll contact the US Embassy in Lisbon.
Richard




canoeman said:


> Check with your Embassy, *EU issued* Blue disabled parking badges can be used providing the following is displayed with them.
> As your not a Resident then you can't apply to your Camra for a Portuguese one.
> Just a note if a Disabled Parking space has a car registration number displayed it is only for that vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------

